# Shoreline Park 6-18



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

After seeing that the surf was too rough for fishing offshore, we ended up fishing shoreline park this morning. Hooked a pompano on the flats using a gold spoon. He was my first and was definitely a surprise. Fun fish to catch and he was great on the grill. Caught three specks after that and spooled it up for the day. The keeper trout was 18 inches and the pompano was about 16; the other two trout are still growing. 

After that, I met the family at the beach. The wife forgot our pass for fort pickens so she stopped short for our first trip to chickenbone beach, which was interesting. Not too long after we got there, two girls stepped out in front of us to take pictures of each other doing dirty things with the waves, so I took a picture to share with you guys. 

When we were leaving and I was waiting for the girls to use the restroom, I noticed this guy just sitting by himself on the trunk of his car playing music. I assume he waiting for someone like the girls in the other picture to talk to him. There was also a naked man in the restroom when I used it, but I didn't take a picture of him.


----------



## Gator1 (Dec 7, 2008)

Outstanding! Gotta love ol chicken bone beach
On a better note, nice fish!:thumbup:


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

very nice Pomp.!!!!! I didnt know they come into the sound!!


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

haha great report.. need a section for Weird People Reports... I should have known better not to try to launch in the surf, got flipped and broke a rod.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

FishGolfDrink said:


> haha great report.. need a section for Weird People Reports... I should have known better not to try to launch in the surf, got flipped and broke a rod.


Yeah, I read about that. I hate to hear it but if it means anything to you, it makes me feel better for wussing out. Maybe we'll all have better luck this weekend.


----------

